# We have found a house!



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just an update to let you all know we have found our house in vila nova do poiares, and we all cant wait to move, although house over here hasn't sold yet!  so will be a couple of months until we are living there.  If theres anyone else on here living nearby- especially with children, let me know! thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Great news. Congratulations. Now let's hope your house sells quickly


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations, all the best with the sale and happy dreaming about your new adventure!


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou 

Happy Christmas for everyone on here! hope you all have a lovely time, with lots of food, drink, and presents! and hopefully family visits too


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

locovida said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just an update to let you all know we have found our house in vila nova do poiares, and we all cant wait to move, although house over here hasn't sold yet!  so will be a couple of months until we are living there.  If theres anyone else on here living nearby- especially with children, let me know! thanks.


Hello and congratulations on your find !
I remember how excited we were when we found our new home here in May this year.
We have been living here 4 months now and loving every minute.
I am not in your area but still not too far away, we have no children but if you need a friendly face for a chat then please don't hesitate to get in touch.
Good luck on the house sale !
Kim


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

kw60 said:


> Hello and congratulations on your find !
> I remember how excited we were when we found our new home here in May this year.
> We have been living here 4 months now and loving every minute.
> I am not in your area but still not too far away, we have no children but if you need a friendly face for a chat then please don't hesitate to get in touch.
> ...


Thanks,
That would be lovely, we will be in touch


----------

